# shrimp and Pygmy Cory



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I have 11 Gold Laser Cories in a 60g with junk RCS. If the cories are making a dent in the shrimp population it sure doesn't show.

I'm sure tank size and hiding places would make a difference.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How many shrimp do you have? What is the tank size? Is it heavily planted?


----------



## jrsticks (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry. Tank is a Fluval EBI about 8Gal. planted lots of moss and hiding places. I have over 50 shrimp mix of Fire Red Cherry's,Crystal Red and Crystal Black Grade C-SSS. I have 1 Otto that has been there since day one and i have had about 4 other Otto's that don't last more then a week. so i was thinking about the Cory's When my Otto Dies. I just like to have fish in with the shrimp.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have hastatus corys with male RCS and gammarus shrimp. The male RCS are not bothered at all and the gammarus shrimp keep a pretty steady number. While the cories might pick off a few the gammarus shrimp, they reproduce fast enough to maintain their numbers. I actually put the gammarus shrimp in the tank as live food for the plecos but they don't seem interested in them from what I can see. I added the corys later and they still have not been able to put a dent in the number of gammarus shrimp. Gammarus shrimp are small and I would think comparable to dwarf shrimp off spring. The tank is heavily planted.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

An 8 gal is only large enough for one oto. They should have 5 gal of tank space in order to find enough food. A 2 or 3 pygmy corys would work.

But I was thinking you might have RCS. With the type of shrimp you have I would probably not get any corys as your shrimplets are a bit too valuable to be offered as food.
A couple of mystery snails maybe? Or if you are set on a fish a clown pleco maybe, but 8 gal is a bit small.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

garfieldnfish said:


> I have hastatus corys with male RCS and gammarus shrimp. The male RCS are not bothered at all and the gammarus shrimp keep a pretty steady number. While the cories might pick off a few the gammarus shrimp, they reproduce fast enough to maintain their numbers. I actually put the gammarus shrimp in the tank as live food for the plecos but they don't seem interested in them from what I can see. I added the corys later and they still have not been able to put a dent in the number of gammarus shrimp. Gammarus shrimp are small and I would think comparable to dwarf shrimp off spring. The tank is heavily planted.


Whoa I googled gammarus shrimp and those look weird. Mind uploading a picture of your tank with the shrimps in there? I'd be interested in seeing their habitat.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

jrsticks said:


> Sorry. Tank is a Fluval EBI about 8Gal. planted lots of moss and hiding places. I have over 50 shrimp mix of Fire Red Cherry's,Crystal Red and Crystal Black Grade C-SSS. I have 1 Otto that has been there since day one and i have had about 4 other Otto's that don't last more then a week. so i was thinking about the Cory's When my Otto Dies. I just like to have fish in with the shrimp.


Your population seems large enough that if you only get 2-3 pygmy cories there shouldn't be a problem with your RCS. However, your CRS and CBS might be stressed and will eventually get outcompeted by the RCS anyway.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

i have am EBI as well, i have almost the exact same amount and type of shrimps that you have, i keep 9 pygmy cories in the tank, i love having them, they school in a tight group


----------



## jrsticks (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks. I do see the RC population Growing Faster then the CRS and CBS pop. I do have plans to get a few small tanks in the future so i may separate the shrimp and fish anyway.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I noticed the same. I had RCS in a tank with blue bee shrimp and I am now selling off the last of the RCS from this tank on AB. While the blue bees did ok, their numbers were not increasing as they did when they were in a tank by themselves and the RCS were always hogging the food. So I have made the decision that the RCS have got to go. RCS will out compete CRS, CBS and blue bee shrimp.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have 3 pygmy's in an EBI. dont know if they eat any but I do see baby blue pearls all over the tank.


----------



## stpierce (Jun 14, 2011)

I've seen my pygmy cories run right over baby RCS and show absolutely no interest. I can't guarantee there will never be an incident but they seem to live in complete peace with each other.


----------

